# Mi sono visto di spalle che partivo



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

_*mi sono guardato piangere in uno specchio di neve
mi sono visto che ridevo
mi sono visto di spalle che partivo
ti saluto dai paesi di domani
**che sono visioni di anime contadine
in volo per il mondo
mille anni al mondo mille ancora
che bell’inganno sei anima mia
e che grande questo tempo 
che solitudine
che bella compagnia.*_


----------



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

*mi sono visto di spalle che partivo
che grande questo tempo 
che solitudine
che bella compagnia.*


----------



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

*mi sono visto di spalle che partivo
che grande questo tempo 
che solitudine
che bella compagnia.*


----------



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

Certo, Faber


----------



## elena_ (24 Gennaio 2012)

Faber e Ivano
chi altri?


----------



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Faber e Ivano
> chi altri?


Pochi altri

*Così il tempo che è già stato 
l'ho traslocato ieri 
io che sognavo e ti sognavo 
credendo di pensare 
oggi è la corsa delle cose 
che mi lascia senza fiato. ​*


----------



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

Ed oggi ho visto gli anni
I miei anni, Uno ad Uno
E i capelli sulle spalle larghe
Che sfumavano, grigi
Ed ho rivisto i maestri
Che credevano in Dio
Ma invano
Han pregato
Parole vuote
Piedi che strisciano
Puzza di fumo e vomito
E adesso tocca a noi


----------



## elena_ (24 Gennaio 2012)

*questa non la conosco*



Hirohito ha detto:


> Ed oggi ho visto gli anni
> I miei anni, Uno ad Uno
> E i capelli sulle spalle larghe
> Che sfumavano, grigi
> ...


cos'è?


----------



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> cos'è?


Hirohito che pensa ad alta voce


----------



## elena_ (24 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Hirohito che pensa ad alta voce


volevi stupirci eh?


----------



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> volevi stupirci eh?


No, ero solo rincoglionito

Un banale ictus

Adesso è passato


----------



## elena_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> No, ero solo rincoglionito
> 
> Un banale ictus
> 
> Adesso è passato


scherzavo

fa piacere condividere i tuoi pensieri ad alta voce, se vuoi...

lì per lì credevo fosse il testo i una canzone che non conoscevo...


----------



## Hirohito (25 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> scherzavo
> 
> fa piacere condividere i tuoi pensieri ad alta voce, se vuoi...
> 
> lì per lì credevo fosse il testo i una canzone che non conoscevo...



Per fortuna penso solo ogni 24 del mese


----------

